# Leering Skelly 2017 simple linkage



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks very much J-man for the information. I like the movement and how you made it.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey you're welcome! Hope you can read the dimensions, it seems to get a little blurry when you zoom in. Also forgot to mention, this linkage is designed so the motor continually rotates in one direction, it doesn't rely on the motor switching rotation. These motors will switch when there's too much resistance but I didn't wanna go that route as the motion gets a bit jerky.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks and I have ordered a motor so I hope to make one in the future. I copy and printed out the dimensions and can read them without any problems.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome! Thank you! Very detailed and easy to follow illustration. Do you have a illustration or approximation of how far the threaded road sticks out from the spine and how you modified the pelvis? I was really surprised by how fluid the motion is and would like to create something similar.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Awesome! Thank you! Very detailed and easy to follow illustration. Do you have a illustration or approximation of how far the threaded road sticks out from the spine and how you modified the pelvis? I was really surprised by how fluid the motion is and would like to create something similar.


The rod length really depends on what you use for the skelly to sit on and how far the rod needs to extend into the base to reach the linkage. The total length of rod I used was about 3'. As for the pelvis, I just drilled it out a bit bigger so the rod goes thru without binding.


----------

